# leica geo office 8.3 + crack



## mourados (19 فبراير 2014)

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/2940183716/LGO8.3.0.0.13017.rar 
http://hotfile.com/dl/177321244/cd526d8/LGO8.3.0.0.13017.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/k8mc6lcd3

Password: 301 Moved Permanently


----------



## boufellaga (19 فبراير 2014)

فك الضغط
301 Moved Permanently


----------



## لؤي سوريا (20 فبراير 2014)

للأسف .... الباسورد لم يعمل
هل هناك خطأ في كتابة الباسورد


----------



## مصطفى المساح (20 فبراير 2014)

الباسورد يا جماعه 
www.civilea.com


----------



## emadsurv (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
لقد قمت بنصب البرنامج لكنه لا يعمل لاني لم استطع استخدم الكراك بالشكل المطلوب ارجو توضيح فك الكراك


----------



## مصطفى المساح (20 فبراير 2014)

Leica Geo Office 8.3.0.0.13017
--------------------------------
1- Install LGO 8.3
2- Copy "Load_LGO.exe" and Paste it in LGO installation folder "C:\Program Files\LEICA Geosystems\Leica Geo Office 8.3\Bin".
3- Run "Load_LGO.exe" or create shortcut on desktop and run it shortcut.


* This crack cant full activate LGO and GPS process dos not work.
--------------------------------
surveyor_mostafa



بمعنى ان الكراك مش كامل وبروسيسور الجى بى اس مش مفعل فية خليك على النسخة 7.1
مفعلة بشكل كامل


----------



## احمد على خضر (23 مايو 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد على خضر (23 مايو 2014)

احمد على خضر قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا



شكررررررررررررا


----------



## أسامة احمد (29 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------



## حمد العامر (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## akhilali (26 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ....
الباسوورد خطأ .....أرجو الرد بأسرع وقت


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (6 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (29 يناير 2015)

لا اعرف الغاية من تنزيل ملفات منقوصة لافائدة منها لا تعود علي الاعضاء الا بالمشقة وعدم الاستفادة


----------



## نجيب 8000 (31 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مصطفي يمكن رابط 7.1 كامل مع الكراك و هل الجي بي أس برسيسور و الكمبيو نت وارك شغالة مع هذا الاصدار .


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (1 سبتمبر 2015)

هذا البرنامج لايعمل بكل الاحوال لان النسخة غير مرخصة
وبرنامج Leica Geo Office غير متوفر بصوره مجانية على الانترنت
​ويجب شراء نسخة مفعلة من وكيل الاجهزه او من الشركة الاساسية.


----------



## aboal7rof (3 نوفمبر 2018)

مشكووووور


----------



## adel104 (4 نوفمبر 2018)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------

